# What teas are we allowed to drink



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if we have to avoid any herbal teas during IVF cycle and 2ww. I am addicted to liqourice tea (it is a green tea and caffiene free) and I drank it during last cycle but I have just read 2 conflicting articles about whether this is allowed or not. One article said to avoid anise, ginger, lime blossom, rose hip, catnip, chamomile, comfrey, ephedra, European mistletoe, hibiscus, horehound, Labrador, lemongrass, licorice root, mugwort, pennyroyal, raspberry leaf, rosemary, sage, sassafras, stinging nettle leaf, vetiver, and yarrow but another said that some of these are perfectly safe, I am so confused!!! 

If I need to stop liqourice tea am I best to do so now (just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start down-regging) or just during 2ww? I am doing FET cycle so it doesn't matter if any affect egg quality this cycle, but it would be good to know if any do for future reference and in case anybody else is wondering.

Thanks v.much to anyone that can help!

Xxx


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, that's a long list of teas to avoid!

I have heard of avoiding Raspberry leaf in 2ww only. I have been drinking it and plan to stop at stimms. I know to avoid Chamomile and Echinecea as apparently the have contraceptive qualities.

I have been drinking fertil tea which contains raspberry leaf and quite a few other herbs. Sorry, can't be of more help!


----------

